
Galactic Empire responds to White House rejection of Death Star petition - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/innovations/post/the-empire-writes-back-galactic-empire-responds-to-white-house-rejection-of-death-star-petition/2013/01/15/a35e6e88-5f5f-11e2-b05a-605528f6b712_blog.html?tid=socialss
======
rglovejoy
I find our nation's lack of interest, disturbing.

